
Verizon is selling Tumblr to WordPress’ owner - cpeterso
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/12/20802639/tumblr-verizon-sold-wordpress-blogging-yahoo-adult-content
======
atlasunshrugged
Good thread for this here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20679387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20679387)

